# Καναρίνια > Διατροφή >  Αυγό σε μωσαϊκά καναρίνια

## gtsaka

Καλησπερα
Την περιοδο της προετοιμασιας και της αναπαραγωγης,το αυγο απαγορευεται δια ροπαλου στα κοκκινα μωσαικα,ειτε μεμονωμενο ειτε σαν μειγμα στις αυγοτροφες που φτιαχνουμε?

----------


## VasilisM

Καλησπέρα!!!!Όχι εγώ τα έδινα κανονικά αυγό και δεν είχα κάποιο πρόβλημα.

----------


## Efthimis98

Καλησπέρα Γιώργο! Μερικές ακόμη πληροφορίες για το αυγό και το βάψιμο των mosaic μπορείς να βρεις και στο άρθρο μας: Πτερόρροια. Στην υποενότητα του αυγού αναγράφεται ότι ο κρόκος του μπορεί να επηρεάσει το λευκό πριν την 45η μέρα και μάλιστα για αυτό παρέχεται μόνο το ασπράδι. Αυτό κατάλαβα εγώ από το άρθρο, που βέβαια δεν έχω ειδικότερες γνώσεις επί των καναρινιών χρώματος.




> Ένα στοιχείο που πρέπει να προσεχθεί στην παροχή του είναι η παροχή του σε λιποχρωμικά πουλιά, ειδικά όταν βάφεται το μέρος των φτερών του που είναι λευκό _(π.χ. στα mosaic καναρίνια πριν την 45η μέρα πάνω κάτω) ή κίτρινο (όπου η επιθυμητή συνήθως απόχρωση είναι η λεμόνι). Σε περιόδους που βάφεται το κόκκινο των πουλιών δεν υπάρχει κανένα πρόβλημα αφού τόσο η B καροτίνη του, που υπάρχει και σε σκευάσματα χρωστικών, όσο και η λουτεΐνη, όπως μπορούμε να δούμε στο θέμα:_ _Tο βάψιμο του red siskin στη φύση , ανατρέπει οτι ξέραμε για το κόκκινο καναρίνι;, post#54(μέσω επιστημονικών ερευνών σε καναρίνια κόκκινου παράγοντα) βοηθούν ώστε το κεραμιδί της κανθαξανθίνης να μετατραπεί στο ζητούμενο λαμπερό κόκκινο που ζητάμε. Στο διάστημα που ο κρόκος του αυγού μπορεί να δημιουργήσει προβλήματα στο χρωματισμό, το ασπράδι μπορεί άνετα να παρέχεται είτε αυτούσιο βρασμένο, είτε σε συνταγή αυγοτροφής χωρίς κρόκους αβγών (με επιπλέον ασπράδια στη θέση τους) είτε σε ουδέτερη αυγοτροφή χωρίς κρόκο αυγού. Να προσεχθεί αν αυτή η ουδέτερη είναι φτιαγμένη αποκλειστικά για λευκά λιποχρωμικά καναρίνια γιατί ίσως έχει υπερβολική βιταμίνη A που σε εκείνα είναι απαραίτητη στα άλλα καναρίνια όμως φορτώνει το συκώτι.
> _


Βέβαια δεν ξέρω σε τι ποσότητες μπορεί όντως να επηρεάσει το λευκό τους... ίσως κάποιος με περισσότερες γνώσεις μας διαλευκάνει την υπόθεση.

----------


## jk21

> Καλησπέρα!!!!Όχι εγώ τα έδινα κανονικά αυγό και δεν είχα κάποιο πρόβλημα.


Βασιλη εδινες αυγο εκτος της προετοιμασιας πριν την γεννηση των αυγων και στους νεοσσους πριν το 45ημερο;

----------


## VasilisM

Ναι κανονικά.Βέβαια εχώ είχα μελανινικά μωσικά αλλά και στις ιζαμπέλες δεν είδα κάτι.

----------


## babis100nx

Ομοιως και γω με τον βασιλη..εδινα και πριν αυγο(προετημασια) και κατα την διαρκεια του ταισματος αλλα και μετα την απογαλακτωση..δεν ειχα κανενα προβλημμα.επίσης ειχα και αυγοτροφη μαλακη.τα πουλια βαφτηκαν μετα μια χαρα.

----------


## Efthimis98

Μπορεί η ποσότητα να μην είναι επαρκής ώστε να επηρεάσει τα καναρίνια. Άλλωστε δε νομίζω πως αν προσπαθήσεις να βάψεις ένα καναρίνι μόνο με αυγό το αποτέλεσμα σε καμία περίπτωση δε θα είναι ίδιο με την παροχή χρωστικής. Ούτε θα αρχίσεις να βλέπεις το αποτέλεσμα τόσο άμεσα όσο η χρωστική. Καλό είναι να αποφεύγεται κάθε τι που βάφει ώστε τα πουλιά να είναι σχεδόν λευκά μέχρι την ηλικία που αναφέρεται παρακάτω.

 Με μία πρόχειρη αναζήτηση βρήκα πως μέχρι τις πρώτες περίπου 45 μέρες (πάντα ανάλογα με την ανάπτυξη του πουλιού) πρέπει να δίνεται ουδέτερη αυγοτροφή , όπως αναφέρεται στο άρθρο του Δημήτρη, με προσθήκη βιταμίνης Α , μέσω κάποιου συμπληρώματος , λόγω της έλλειψης του κρόκου , όχι όμως τόσο πολύ όσο απαιτείται στα λευκά πουλιά έχουν υψηλότερες ανάγκες σε αυτή. Μετά από αυτή την ηλικία δίνεται χρωστική αν θες να χεις ένα άψογο αποτέλεσμα σύμφωνα με τα πρότυπα ή αν το κάνεις ερασιτεχνικά μπορείς να χρησιμοποιήσεις και φυσικές τροφές όπως έχουν αναλυθεί σε πολλά άρθρα στο φόρουμ.

----------


## gtsaka

Λοιπον ,επειδη ηρθε η στιγμη που εχω μωζαικ με αυγα(δεν εχουν βγει ακομα μικρα),σκεφτομαι στα συγκεκριμενα να μη δινω κροκο απο αυγο,ουτε σκετο,ουτε σε αυγοτροφη,παρα μονο ασπραδι.Ειναι απαραιτητο μεχρι τις 45 μερες να δινω εξτρα βιταμινη α?και αν ναι σε ποια μορφη?με καποιες συγκεκριμενες τροφες,η με καποιο σκευασμα?
Η βαση αυγοτροφης που χρησιμοποιω εχει παντως κα μικρη ποστητα σπιρουλινας και γυρης(Jkmax).Θα το ρισκαρω αυτο,ελπιζω να μην εχω απροοπτα.

----------


## jk21

βιταμινη Α εχει ο κροκος του αυγου , ελαχιστη το πληρε σε λιπαρα γαλα , σημαντικες ποσοτητες σε μορφη προβιταμινης φυτικες πηγες σαν τα φυλλωδη λαχανικα (αυτα ομως εχουν θεμα με λουτεινη , ζεαξανθινη και δεν κανουν το πρωτο διαστημα της ουδετερης διατροφης ) και το μουρουνελαιο .Αν δεν δινεις ,τοτε πρεπει να δινεις καποιο πολυβιταμινουχο .Μην δινεις σκετη εξτρα Α (υπαρχει της bogena ) παρα μονο σε καθαρα λευκα λιποχρωμικα ή αν θα δινεις απο αυτη να δινεις σε μικροτερη δοσολογια 

Ποση σπιρουλινα βαζεις σε 100 γρ αυγοτροφης σχεδον ; ή ποσο jkmax αν εχεις σπιρουλινα σε αυτο οσο λεω στη συνταγη; 

σε σημαντικη ποσοτητα ναι μπορει να επηρεασει ειδικα η σπιρουλινα !

----------


## gtsaka

Θα δινω πολυβιταμινουχο τοτε,συγκεκριμενα το compivit.Δεν βαζω σκετη σπιρουλινα στην αυγοτροφη,αλλα jkmax.Δεν θυμαμαι ποσο ειχα βαλει στην βαση της αυγοτροφης που εχω φτιαξει,αλλα ειχα ακολουθησει τις οδηγιες σου Δημητρη,οσο προτεινες δηλαδη.Επειδη τις επομενες μερες θα ξαναφτιαξω την συγκεκριμενη βαση αυγοτροφης μακρας διαρκειας,πες μου αν πρεπει να μειωσω το jkmax.

----------


## jk21

Αν βαζεις 2 γρ jkmax  στα 100 γρ αυγοτροφης οσο προτεινα στο αρθρο , τοτε δινεις στα 100 γρ αυγοτροφης σχεδον 0.2 γρ σπιρουλινας  αν λαβεις υποψη τη συνθεση του  jkmax

Δηλαδη 2 γρ (κατι λιγοτερο απ μισο κουταλι του γλυκου )  σπιρουλινα  στο κιλο αυγοτροφης . Δεν ειναι πολυ αλλα δεν εχω την εμπειρια λιποχρωμικων καναρινιων , να σου πω στην πραξη αν δημιουργησει καποιο κιτρινισμα στα λευκα φτερα 


Γιατι δεν αφηνεις εκτος απο τη συνταγη της καινουργιας παρτιδας  jkmax  και οταν περαει η περιοδος που αποφευγεις τις χρωστικες , μετα βαλε σε οση ποσοτητα εχει μεινει , ενα 10 % σπιρουλινα

----------


## Efthimis98

Επίσης παιδιά υπάρχουν πολύ χρήσιμες πληροφορίες στο άρθρο: Το βάψιμο των καναρινιών χρώματος. Για όποιον ενδιαφέρεται.

----------


## peris

Επειδή πέφτουν όλα πολύ μαζεμένα με τα καναρίνια χρώματος και μερικοί θέλουμε πολύ ψωμί για να καταλάβουμε ( για μένα μιλάω ποιο πολύ ) κάπου που να λέει συγκεκριμένα για την κάθε ράτσα αναλυτικά  πότε ξεκινάμε στα μικρά υπάρχει π.χ* Λιποχρωμικά κόκκινα μωσαϊκά μετά από 45 μέρες , Αχάτες κόκκινα μωσαϊκά από πότε ???? , Μαύρα κόκκινα μωσαϊκά από πότε ??? Ιζαμπέλες κόκκινα μωσαϊκά από πότε????. *

----------


## gtsaka

Φανταζομαι οτι ισχυει για τα ασπροκοκκινα μωσαικα,ισχυει και για τα υπολοιπα μωσαικα(αχατες ιζαμπελες κτλ),χωρις να εχω την εμπειρια που απαιτειτα για να το πω με σιγουρια

----------


## xXx

> Επειδή πέφτουν όλα πολύ μαζεμένα με τα καναρίνια χρώματος και μερικοί θέλουμε πολύ ψωμί για να καταλάβουμε ( για μένα μιλάω ποιο πολύ ) κάπου που να λέει συγκεκριμένα για την κάθε ράτσα αναλυτικά  πότε ξεκινάμε στα μικρά υπάρχει π.χ* Λιποχρωμικά κόκκινα μωσαϊκά μετά από 45 μέρες , Αχάτες κόκκινα μωσαϊκά από πότε ???? , Μαύρα κόκκινα μωσαϊκά από πότε ??? Ιζαμπέλες κόκκινα μωσαϊκά από πότε????. *



Όλα τα καναρίνια που είναι μωσαϊκού τύπου (αχάτες κόκκινα μωσαϊκού, ιζαμπέλες κόκκινα μωσαϊκού, σατινέ κόκκινα μωσαϊκού, λιποχρωμικά κόκκινα μωσαϊκού) βάφονται από τις 40-45 ημέρες και έπειτα, αν πρόκειται για κόκκινου παράγοντα. Δεν χορηγούμε χρωστική πιο πριν. Αν είναι απλά κόκκινου παράγονται αλλά όχι μωσαϊκού τύπου για παράδειγμα κόκκινα λιποχρωμικά, μαυροκόκκινα (blackred) κλπ τα πουλιά αυτά βάφονται αφού χορηγήσουμε στους γονείς τους χρωστική ή μέσω του νερού ή μέσω της αυγοτροφής πριν γεννηθούν τα αυγά 2-3 εβδομάδες. Οτιδήποτε άλλο χρειαστείτε ρωτήστε παιδιά.

----------

